# Motability car!



## Shaz52 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, Just found this site what a great idea!! I wondered if anyone out there could help..We are hoping to come over to Spain next year for 6 months Nerja area, taking a rental home and having a look around with the view to moving over in 2010..The problem that we seem to have is our car, it is a Motobility car and as I uderstand the rules we can only stay 180 days?? Does anyone have any more info they could give us please..Don't want to risk getting it towed away etc as it offically belongs to Motability...Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

6 months is only a couple of days over 180 days, so I think you should be ok!?????

Jo


----------



## Shaz52 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh dear I feel so so so stupid now, of course 180 days is 6 months!! There is so much to think about I think I may be brain dead !!! Thanks JoJo for pointing this out I think maybe thats 1 panic over, now to the next 1 lol


----------

